# Hinze Sunday Morning



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

well its time for a bass fix again,

Il be hitting Hinze early sunday morning from the eastern ramp.
Hope to be up there by 5.30 for an early start.

All dependant on weather and Baro but should be ok at this stage.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2007)

Hey Ben 

I havnt been up there for a while either mate. If the weather is looking ok you can count me in


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sounds good mate, would be good to catch up


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm in too Ben. Is the eastern ramp the one we usually launch from at the water tower off little nerang rd? Keen for an early start, early finish scenario, hoping for some early morning surface action


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2007)

Hmmm Sounds good Ben.

If my shoulder heals up, I may be a goer.

I want to hit Hinze so bad.

Ben,thats the ramp we launched from last year isn't it? When I met yuo for the first time?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

thats the ramp guys, 
up the little narang road where we fished last year.

should be a good morning, two weeks ago i saw a heap of toga around the tower


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

this rain should help us out i reckon, 
meant to clear tomorrow so a bit of fresh in there will hopefully see the bass firing.

bass will be guaranteed for all who attend


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Weather is looking good...... a little wind about but its not too hard to find some shelter on Hinze if the wind gets a bit much later in the day.

I'm so keen for a fish 8)

Maybe after Sundays fish we can organise another night sesh as well?  the one we had last year was awesome fun


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Heya Ben,

Have you thought about dropping the yaks in on the Western Arm rather than near the Water Tower?

Might be less boats to contend with, and less fishing pressure recently. Also gives easy access to Ian's Island 

I'm happy to go wherever you choose mate, I just thought I would throw it out there for discussion


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Dallas said:


> Might be less boats to contend with, and less fishing pressure recently.


Dallas with the ramps at the wall closed, the western one is now also pretty busy these days although its now difficult for blokes who have trailer boats and no 4wd as the new temp ramp is not a good 2wd option for them being dirt and a right angle at the ramp itself, kayakers are laughing as no problem at all...2wd blokes would definitely favour Mudgeeraba end


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

Dodge said:


> Dallas said:
> 
> 
> > Might be less boats to contend with, and less fishing pressure recently.
> ...


Heya Dodge,

Yeah mate, thats my thinking exactly actually.

Less traffic than the Water Tower and fine for yakkers, but more traffic than usual which should mean less chance of ferals breaking into cars.
I have fished there many times with no problems but I have heard a few stories, but kinda figured it may be less likely now that there is some more traffic at this ramp now.

The ramp is steep and not much good for launching boats with a 2WD, but we wont need to use the boat ramp


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm a no show guys,

Fair enuff I have had alot of paddling lately, SWMBO has stepped in and reminded me of all the jobs that need doing around our house, besides my sholder has not fully recovered.

Would luv to join you all, guest I will just have to save the fishing till Maroon.

Picking up a sail tommorrow down the coast, so may sneak out to BIG W anyway Sunday morning for a try of the new toy.

Good Luck guys

May many Bass find your yaks 

Cheers


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

sorry guys,

just seen the replys, 
which end are we fishing..?
im easy, the mudgee end is a lot closer thats the main reason i like it.

what do you think..?


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Heya Ben,

*Sunday *
Morning Sunny. Mild. Muggy. 26 km/h
Afternoon Mostly Sunny. Warm. Breezy. 32 km/h
Evening Passing Clouds. Mild. Muggy. 34 km/h
Overnight Mostly Cloudy. Cool. Muggy. 29 km/h

Its going to be windy tomorrow by the look of it, which side do you reckon will get less wind? I'm guessing the Water Tower will be the best place to escape the wind? maybe thats the best bet for tomorrow.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

yeah mate i reckon too, 
i guess if its windy we havent driven an hour to get there.

hopefully a toga comes onboard tomoz


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2007)

Hehe....so your going to hit the water at 5:30? I might be there a fraction earlier (5am?) but I will stay in sight of the ramp


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Umm yeah ......... was at the Caxton until 2am after the Roar game, so didn't make this one. Sorry guys.


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

shame on you wayne,

nah just kidding mate, sounds like a good night anyways/


----------

